# Wood pile spiders.



## Robbie (Sep 26, 2006)

The other day, I was pulling a few pieces of wood out to re-stack when a monster spider jumped out and ran towards my hand, this thing was really huge. I mean almost tennis ball size total, and rear area was easily as big as a quarter.

               It ran back into pile and I thought, I 'll get you later........... :bug: 

               I hate spiders, and there are webs all over my wood piles. 

               Anyone ever see any recluse or widows in the wood piles ?

               Whatever you do, DO NOT do a search for brown recluse and look at pics of bites...............ARrrggggh !!    :ahhh: 




                Robbie


----------



## DonCT (Sep 26, 2006)

That doesn't sound like a Brown Recluse.

I was bitten by a Brown Recluse when I was younger as I was detassling corn. Bit me on the hand, but luckily the crew foreman had a kit on him. They sucked the crap out of it, then sent me to the hospital to have it completly cleaned. All it left, was a nice little scar on my right hand.

Spiders don't normally bother me much, unless it's a Recluse. Then He gets the smack down


----------



## Roospike (Sep 26, 2006)

Robbie said:
			
		

> The other day, I was pulling a few pieces of wood out to re-stack when a monster spider jumped out and ran towards my hand, this thing was really huge. I mean almost tennis ball size total, and rear area was easily as big as a quarter.
> 
> It ran back into pile and I thought, I 'll get you later........... :bug:
> 
> ...


O' Yes , the ole' Brown Recluse spider. My favorite. I too was bit by a Brown Recluse spider on my left forearm. Dont know when it happened but it looked like a misqoito bite ........ then it looked like a big mosquito bite with in hours ......... then i got dizzy latter in the day and by the time i got to the Hospital it looked like a volcano. Got my shot and what ever else they did to my arm and took the rest of the day off. I was lucky i had it taken care of with in 8 hours. My whole left forearm was 3 times the size and hard as a rock , the bite was about 3" off my arm tall and you could put your middle finger down in the hole almost 3" . Nice little quarter size scar from that one.


----------



## clambdin (Sep 26, 2006)

I think what robbie is describing is a wolf spider they are harmless ? But I have seen the brown recluse and the black widows around my woodpiles in the summer..so be careful !! This is why I never bring wood in the house except to put it in the stove right away !


----------



## kwburn (Sep 26, 2006)

" Whatever you do, DO NOT do a search for brown recluse and look at pics of bites...............ARrrggggh "

You said it!
My daughter had a wierd bite on her arm a couple weeks back so my wife and I said 'wonder if its a spider bite?'

So I jump on yahoo and search on 'spider bite pictures'.
BIG MISTAKE.  Brown recluse bite pictures galore.
I couldnt stop looking at them and felt queezy the rest of the night! Gross....


----------



## KP Matt (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, sounds like a wolf spider, and yes they creep me out too. On the bright side, it would probably make short work of any brown recluse or black widow spiders that might be in your woodpile.

Hmmm.... wolf spider... or werewolf spider? Is this some of that wood that you cut with the moon?


----------



## Robbie (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha ! Yes, it was a big as a small cat..................well almost.  ;-) 

           Roospike, that was a nasty bite I'm sure !! Glad your ok.


          Now for the news of the day, and NOT just because of my spider thread.  Today I was getting ready to load my big wheel plastic wheel barrow with some kindling and move it to my porch.

          For some reason I looked down at one of the wheels and noticed a spider web in between one of the plastic spoke gaps on the inside. 

          The reason it got my attention was because it had some leaves kind of packed in around spoke.......all mixed with a spider web which I thought was a little odd, especially since I move this wheel barrow almost every day.

          I got a stick and pulled the web out and the leaves and noticed way up in the very darkest crack of the spoke was a black spider, all balled up........hiding.

          I got the stick and flipped it out and instantly realized it was a black widow spider.............now get this, it was next to about 75 feet of stacked wood, covered and dark and dry ! !@#$%%%^%!

          It had picked my wheel barrow that I move almost daily to make a nest and NOT under the wood pile !

          I got it and put it in a jar, where it is right now until I decide what to do about it.

          Is that not amazing !!  :grrr: 

          Robbie.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate freakin spiders. Five acres of my place is woods. The only way to walk in those woods this time of year is while you are flicking a stick up and down in front of you. Every three feet is a spider web between two branches of small trees. I have walked through the woods to the mail box and back and by the return trip some of the webs were rebuilt.

A few nights ago I looked up in the back yard and a big ass spider was halfway between the house and a big Beech tree in the back yard. I stepped it off and he had flung that web thirty-five feet from the house to the nearest limb. How they do that?

I let him get within three feet of the Beech limb before the flung stick took him out. Followed on the ground by a Cat boot.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 27, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I hate freakin spiders. Five acres of my place is woods. The only way to walk in those woods this time of year is while you are flicking a stick up and down in front of you. Every three feet is a spider web between two branches of small trees. I have walked through the woods to the mail box and back and by the return trip some of the webs were rebuilt.
> 
> A few nights ago I looked up in the back yard and a big ass spider was halfway between the house and a big Beech tree in the back yard. I stepped it off and he had flung that web thirty-five feet from the house to the nearest limb. How they do that?
> 
> I let him get within three feet of the Beech limb before the flung stick took him out. Followed on the ground by a Cat boot.


Well arnt-ca glad your BrotherBART and not BrotherBUG . There watching you ..........................


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2006)

Two did mistake me for Brother Bug a few years ago. I got back to the house with my wrist hurting like hell. Yep. Two bites. Same wrist.

They will take protein wherever they can find it. A heavy dose of baking soda got the stuff out before it got too bad.


----------

